# Trek Full Stache Vs Fuel EX



## Rowdytex (Aug 27, 2018)

Good morning all,

New to the site and mountain biking. I'm coming from the road bike crowd and currently ride a Trek road bike for tris and really like the brand. I've been reading and searching a great deal of info on here. There is a wealth of knowledge on here.

My question is, as a 6'3" 255lb ish guy, I'm looking at Trek Full Stache or a Fuel EX 8 27+. I plan on riding rocky, mountainous, desert tails mostly and would like the ability to go off trail (boonies) every once in a while. Also is there a huge difference between the 27+ and 29+ tires?

Thanks in advance

Edit: Here's a link to one of the trails I'd be hitting. 



e


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

there are considerably more 27.5+ tires on the market than 29+ tires. research that a bit..
while you're looking into trek , check out giant also. the giant trance 2 is a lot of bike for the money.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

What Trek road bike do you ride? I love my Emonda! 

That trail looks interesting too!


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

With that trail, I would go for the Trek Full Stache.


----------



## Rowdytex (Aug 27, 2018)

Battery said:


> What Trek road bike do you ride? I love my Emonda!
> 
> That trail looks interesting too!


It's a 1.5. At the time didn't want to drop too much cash. It was an upgrade from a Schwin. Glad I did.


----------



## Rowdytex (Aug 27, 2018)

Here's another not so rocky trail.


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

Would you go a 29x2.6 tire on the Fuel EX

Ive ridden 27.5 plus and find a 29x2.6 is superior in every way. 

Cant say ive ridden a Full Stache, but played with one in a carpark and a lot more weight to roll over compared to the 2.6 XR4 2.6 I run.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Vespasianus said:


> With that trail, I would go for the Trek Full Stache.


I agree. I have a Stache 7 hardtail and the roll over of the 29+ is amazing.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, how hard is it to push those plus tires through an uphill climb? I'm sure if your endurance and strength is pretty good, it shouldn't be too exerting. A buddy of mine wants a Full Stache pretty bad and I told him that he should consider the amount of work that is required to push that bike uphill.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Battery said:


> Just out of curiosity, how hard is it to push those plus tires through an uphill climb? I'm sure if your endurance and strength is pretty good, it shouldn't be too exerting. A buddy of mine wants a Full Stache pretty bad and I told him that he should consider the amount of work that is required to push that bike uphill.


No problem at all and the traction is unbelievable. They just keep on gripping where a regular tire spins out. I can definitely climb better on my Stache than I can on my 29er.


----------



## Rowdytex (Aug 27, 2018)

So now I’ve looked at Fuel, Remedy, and Slash. I can’t make up my mind! I looked at Canyon, Giant, Pivot, Lenz, Santa Cruz too. 

This is nuts. Y’all are nuts. I’m going my nuts trying to pick one. 

27+, 29, 29+, travel, components, it’s like trying to deside where to eat with my wife.


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

The Fuel Ex comes in a frame size 23 it’s cheaper than the Santa Cruz too ...

If you’re a big guy - no brainer


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I think you are digging too deep. This is what I would do. Check the warranty programs for each manufacturer. Trek has a very good warranty system in place, especially with their carbon frames. Next, check the bike shop that sells the bikes. Sometimes, they have their own service packages that they give out for free. For instance, my Trek shop gives me free lifetime adjustments to the drive system and my caliper brakes (for my road bike). Santa Cruz has an awesome warranty system too. They will also give you free bearing replacements for your frame as they wear out.

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/trek_bikes_warranty/
https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/warranties
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/t.../imprint-terms/warranty-and-crash-replacement

I would consider Trek and Santa Cruz personally.


----------



## Rowdytex (Aug 27, 2018)

Went to my LBS and the biggest frame size was a 19.5, test road the Fuel ex8 and Remedy loved 'em but too small. 

Really liked the Remedy but I want a 29r.


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

You can order up to an xxl in the ex


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

I rode in the Franklins on Saturday so I'm familiar with the terrain. I don't think you could go wrong either way, but for your physical size, 29+ all the way.

The Remedy is an enduro bike. If you're not "shredding," it's the last thing you want.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

TheNatureBoy said:


> The Fuel Ex comes in a frame size 23....If you're a big guy - no brainer


Not really:
Santa Cruz also comes in a XXL size and it, the Full Stache 21", and 23" Fuel are all around 500mm reach.

Lenz Sport has XXL as well.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Rowdytex said:


> My question is, as a 6'3" 255lb ish guy, I'm looking at Trek Full Stache or a Fuel EX 8 27+. I plan on riding rocky, mountainous, desert tails mostly and would like the ability to go off trail (boonies) every once in a while. Also is there a huge difference between the 27+ and 29+ tires?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ...


I think that's tricky. On that sort of terrain, 29+ is problay better than 27.5+. 
But..
-The Trek Full Stache is reviewed as being very flexy, by reviewers who are a lot smaller than you, so wouldn't be my choice for a tall heavy guy.
-Second, the Full Stache has super short chainstays which ends up putting your weight(especially seated) to far on the back wheel for a tall rider.
-Third, Treks rear suspension design does not use any "bridges" connecting the left and the right linkage pieces. This puts high strain on them and as a result failure rate seems very high. Again, the taller and heavier you are the more this is an issue. They do warranty them, but if you get a new frame, but have to buy new parts to fit, and labor to swap it all over, that might still be a big expense/hassle.

Your best bet would be Lenz, they offer many 29x3.0 options, and will go plenty big too.

Or getting an XXL Santa Cruz Hightower(LT), and running 29 x2.6" with tire inserts in the rear, to approximate the low pressure rollowever of the 29x3.0, and in the front, many 29" Boost forks will fit 29 x2.8 or even 29x3.0

Also note that most new 27.5 bikes (Remedy, Bronson etc) will fit 27.5x2.8 tires, so if that's something you are interested in, that's an option too.


----------



## Ceter (Sep 9, 2018)

Absolutely avoid the full stache like the plague if your much over 150. Was the most disappointed I've ever been with a bike as it flexes so much that you'll hit your wheel on the frame with nearly every pedal stroke


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

I sold my fuel ex - overrated overpriced pedal strike Machine 

Too much sag , too heavy


----------



## Rowdytex (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

What did you end up getting ?


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

TheNatureBoy said:


> I sold my fuel ex - overrated overpriced pedal strike Machine
> 
> Too much sag , too heavy


Granted, the stock FEX is a bit heavy, but other than that your experience is the exact opposite of mine. What did you replace it with?


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

veloborealis said:


> Granted, the stock FEX is a bit heavy, but other than that your experience is the exact opposite of mine. What did you replace it with?


lol. pretty dang happy with my ex 8 , also.


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

I am 6'5" 230 lbs and rock a XXL fuel ex with 2.6 tires and have gone 2.8 in the back with a little dish to center. No issues with pedal strikes and i run a 180 crankset. So guessing dude who did not like was on smaller hoops. 

Its a decent bike. The advice to look at warranties is good. I have snapped three frames in the last six years. A new 2017 Jet 9 only lasted me 4 months...but was funner ride than the fuel. All in all the fuel is good and the size is a much better match of any other bike I have ever had. Not the most nimble, but it is pretty decent. I have used both the fox reactive and a RS deluxe. I actually like the deluxe better, but unfortunately does not come with a pedal mode which I use about 30% of the time... so still on the fox for now. Good luck in choice....I was cost limited - so trek was my choice since they do XXL in Alum, otherwise would had gone with a HT....


----------



## Rowdytex (Aug 27, 2018)

johnD said:


> What did you end up getting ?


More then likely the EX 8 for a Christmas present.


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

I have one for sale in classifieds - af your size you need a xxl frame.

Not sure why bike makers haven’t catered more to big riders.


----------



## kspec (Oct 1, 2018)

I’m 6’3” and 275lbs. I got fitted on a Fuel EX 8 at my LBS. Rode a Large frame, and it felt good and similar in reach compared to my XL Stumpy HT. Stand-over on the large was right in my sack and they are swapping to an 60mm stem to put the reach where my stumpy is. We were leaning XL, simply due to my size at first, but they had a concern that the seat tube was much taller on the XL, which would put the dropper post up too high even with the tube bottomed out on the frame.


----------



## Ceter (Sep 9, 2018)

Kspec I am 6'1" and about 275 as well. I am on a custom build 2019 Fuel Ex 29 in XL. It fits just right and I certainly would not recommend someone taller than me riding a L especially with an 80 mm stem. You should ride an xl with a 40mm stem and than feel free to send praise and admiration my way


----------



## kspec (Oct 1, 2018)

Ceter said:


> Kspec I am 6'1" and about 275 as well. I am on a custom build 2019 Fuel Ex 29 in XL. It fits just right and I certainly would not recommend someone taller than me riding a L especially with an 80 mm stem. You should ride an xl with a 40mm stem and than feel free to send praise and admiration my way


You think I'm messing up with the Large? I'm way more torso than legs. I'm afraid I won't be able to stand over the XL frame without smashing my bits.

Maybe I should switch the order, as I'm sure they didn't get it placed late this afternoon.


----------



## Ceter (Sep 9, 2018)

If you are putting a longer stem on a bike like that you are on the wrong size frame. As I don't know your exact measurements I can't say for certain but definitely think you should see if you can find one to throw a leg over and see for yourself. For your other concern you may end up wanting to get a better dropper post with more travel although I can't say how much you get with the stock bontrager. I've got a one up with 170 and have been very happy with it


----------



## kspec (Oct 1, 2018)

Ceter said:


> If you are putting a longer stem on a bike like that you are on the wrong size frame. As I don't know your exact measurements I can't say for certain but definitely think you should see if you can find one to throw a leg over and see for yourself. For your other concern you may end up wanting to get a better dropper post with more travel although I can't say how much you get with the stock bontrager. I've got a one up with 170 and have been very happy with it


 Thank for the advise. I'll call the shop in the morning. Don't want to drop a bunch of $$$ and be unhappy.


----------



## kspec (Oct 1, 2018)

Ceter said:


> Kspec I am 6'1" and about 275 as well. I am on a custom build 2019 Fuel Ex 29 in XL. It fits just right and I certainly would not recommend someone taller than me riding a L especially with an 80 mm stem. You should ride an xl with a 40mm stem and than feel free to send praise and admiration my way


Just checked my receipt for the order and it's a 60mm stem, not 80mm. My mistake.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

No brainer for me. 29+ is unbeatable for the big guys. If wherever you ride is hard pack, perhaps not. On rock, there is just no beating it.


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

Consider getting fit at another shop....


----------

